# 100 Things you Don't Want to see Floating in the Sky



## Defiance (May 31, 2008)

I'll start...

1.  A nuclear bomb


----------



## Jackreyes (May 31, 2008)

2. A Literal Shitstorm


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 31, 2008)

3. My Mom


----------



## TheWingless (May 31, 2008)

4. GBATemp's Testing Area


----------



## Psyfira (May 31, 2008)

5. A giant piano. On a thin piece of string.


----------



## PizzaPasta (May 31, 2008)

6. Mothman


----------



## Maktub (May 31, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> 3. My Mom


7. Your mom


----------



## pasc (May 31, 2008)

8. A Giant Laser Beam


----------



## Salamantis (May 31, 2008)

9. A box full of AIDS


----------



## Neko (May 31, 2008)

10. That special someone


----------



## grimmyx (May 31, 2008)

11. Thick yellow urine.


----------



## moozxy (May 31, 2008)

12. Giant shrimp


----------



## gov78 (May 31, 2008)

13:A HUMUNGAS MAN SACK


----------



## Prime (May 31, 2008)

14. Aliens.


----------



## jalaneme (May 31, 2008)

bird shit


----------



## Prime (May 31, 2008)

16. Any type of shit


----------



## chalupa (May 31, 2008)

17. A paragoomba


----------



## Flooded (May 31, 2008)

18. Cocks everywhere


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 31, 2008)

19.
Cell/Freiza/Buu.
If theyr floating up there that means that theyr aiming a projectile to fire out of their hands at the city.


----------



## superrob (May 31, 2008)

20. Pigs


----------



## Flooded (May 31, 2008)

21. Anime fan boys/girls


----------



## Prime (May 31, 2008)

22. knives.

Flooded, your one is 21...


----------



## Flooded (May 31, 2008)

23. A big ass rock


----------



## Smuff (May 31, 2008)

24. A "Tub girl" projectile


----------



## PBC (May 31, 2008)

25. Lucy with Diamonds



Lucy in the sky with diamonds By The Beatles. and no, accourding to the beatles it is not about LSD even tho if you capitalize the Lucy Sky Diamonds it spells it out...and its a trippy song


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 31, 2008)

26. BoneMonkey


----------



## Prime (May 31, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> 25. Lucy with Diamonds



Really off topic:

Ah! that is from a song, correct? What song is it and who sings it?


----------



## azotyp (May 31, 2008)

giant goatse


----------



## xcalibur (May 31, 2008)

27. A pig.

This probably means hell has frozen over, god doesn't exist, prices of bacons go up and someone has lost a bet he shouldn't have.


----------



## Jax (May 31, 2008)

28. An Imperial Star Destroyer.


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 31, 2008)

29. Floating, spinning, ugly heads


----------



## xcalibur (May 31, 2008)

30. several thousand UFO's


----------



## shaunj66 (May 31, 2008)

31. Will Smith in a jet fighter


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)

32. BoneMonkey's in UFOs


----------



## Jax (May 31, 2008)

33. Tom Cruise


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2008)

34.Bacon



Spoiler



Bonemonkey, are there bacon in space too?


----------



## moozxy (May 31, 2008)

35. Giant Shrimp covered in semen.


----------



## SorKen (May 31, 2008)

36. Clouds


----------



## xcalibur (May 31, 2008)

Samus Aran.
Every planet she's on somehow ends up getting blowed up.


----------



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

Pedobear


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 31, 2008)

38. your mum!


----------



## Jax (May 31, 2008)

39. Quagmire


----------



## Linkiboy (May 31, 2008)

40. weegee


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (May 31, 2008)

41. King Koopa's Ships and the koopa paratroopas leading the way


----------



## Wils (May 31, 2008)

42. The Krankies


----------



## The Worst (May 31, 2008)

43.) 99 red balloons


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 1, 2008)

44.) a bomber armed with nuclear warheads


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 1, 2008)

45. Hadrian's sense of humor


----------



## Westside (Jun 1, 2008)

A Flyin Dick.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> 46. A Flyin Dick.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 1, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> > 46. A Flyin Dick.





oh hell...

anyway....

# something: chuck norris.


----------



## science (Jun 1, 2008)

47. moozxy


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 1, 2008)

48. Zombie Luftwaffe being led by all four Universal Monsters.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

49. Shrek


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

50. Gods arse


----------



## No-Lifer (Jun 1, 2008)

51. My house


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 1, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> 28. An Imperial Star Destroyer.


52. Deathstar


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

53. SINKHEAD!  No, I meant he's here.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 1, 2008)

53. A ps3 (global warming issues)


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 1, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> 53. A ps3 (global warming issues)



OH SNAP!

54. Michael Jackson


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 1, 2008)

55 and 56.  A giant monkey balloon with William Shatner riding it.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 1, 2008)

57. The flying monkeys from The Wizard of Oz


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 1, 2008)

58. The Hindenburg


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 1, 2008)

59. Inflatable Hitler.


----------



## Jax (Jun 1, 2008)

60. God


----------



## TaMs (Jun 1, 2008)

61. Cannonball


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 1, 2008)

62. A brick.


----------



## JPH (Jun 1, 2008)

63. Super Lagman


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

64. ASS


----------



## Mazor (Jun 1, 2008)

65. Norwegians.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 1, 2008)

66: nothing. (NO AIR!)


----------



## Jax (Jun 1, 2008)

67: Billy's Balloon


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 1, 2008)

68. Cruise Ships


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

69. Nuclear missiles.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 1, 2008)

70 The Moon from Majora's Mask, because then you know the last three days will repeat again and again and again


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 1, 2008)

71. Cthulhu


----------



## Jackreyes (Jun 1, 2008)

72.
Letters of the alphabet

(if you do, you're hallucinating and may be schizophrenic)


----------



## bahamuta (Jun 1, 2008)

73. Flying sharks

We're doomed if that happens.


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 1, 2008)

bahamuta said:
			
		

> 73. Flying sharks
> 
> We're doomed if that happens.



Nah, we'd just need to reinforce a few windows and carry shotguns everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

74. WitchKing, replete with a Nazgul steed...


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 1, 2008)

75.)     YOU


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 1, 2008)

76. The Super Devil


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 1, 2008)

77. me


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 1, 2008)

78.) Several thousand Kirbys (Mass starvation FTW! And possibly the loss of hair and scalp.)


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 1, 2008)

79. My life's savings


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 1, 2008)

80.) Acid-Rain Clouds


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 1, 2008)

81.) Your wife's penis.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 1, 2008)

82) Chocolate Rain.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 1, 2008)

83. a million little shards of glass.


----------



## Beware (Jun 1, 2008)

84. A 2 mile wide Monolith.


----------



## lookout (Jun 1, 2008)

85. Baby

Example:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

86 - Robot Santa from Futurama


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 1, 2008)

mkay, no pedobear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

87 - Monster in my avatar (Ifeleet)


----------



## Beware (Jun 1, 2008)

People really need to read the rest of the thread before posting.  There have been two or three that have been repeated. =_=;;


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 1, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> People really need to read the rest of the thread before posting.  There have been two or three that have been repeated. =_=;;


I didn't read it all, but you'd have done all those who are--like me--too lazy/scatterbrained to read the whole topic a favor by just mentioning which ones have been done before.

88. Armies of Wrestler Kitties and Ferret Ninjas...


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 2, 2008)

89.  Bacon


----------



## Orc (Jun 2, 2008)

90. Clouds.
(I don't like clouds sorry.)


----------



## jan777 (Jun 2, 2008)

91 lakitu


----------



## paOol (Jun 2, 2008)

92. paris hilton


----------



## Prophet (Jun 2, 2008)

93. Ashes


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 2, 2008)

94. Modded PS3.  Oh wait, maybe I want to see that.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 2, 2008)

95.  A pissed of Hulk coming back to decimate the Illuminati


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 2, 2008)

The ISS


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

96.Starfox


----------



## link459 (Jun 2, 2008)

97. An airplane flying a baby


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

98. a dodge ball


----------



## Jundeezy (Jun 2, 2008)

99. mario's foot


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

100.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Defiance (Jun 2, 2008)

Done already?  Keep going!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 2, 2008)

^
*100* Things you Don't Want to see Floating in the Sky


----------



## Defiance (Jun 2, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> ^
> *100* Things you Don't Want to see Floating in the Sky



I noticed.  That's why I said it.  =P


----------



## moozxy (Jun 2, 2008)

6. your face


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 2, 2008)

2. yo momma


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 3, 2008)

3. yo mom's momma


----------



## unusername (Jun 3, 2008)

Shit and Semen LOL


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 3, 2008)

Kirby


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galactus


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 3, 2008)

100i. Over 100 things


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay dokey fokes lets recap:

01. Nuclear Bomb
02. A Literal Shitstorm
03. My (JKR Firefoxes) Mom
04. GBATemp's Testing Area
05. A giant piano. On a thin peice of string.
06. Mothman
07. Your Mom (RE: #3)
08. A giant laser beam
09. A Box full of aids
10. That special someone
11. Thick yellow urine
12. Giant shrimp
13. A Humungas man sack
14. Aliens
15. Bird Shit
16. Any type of shit.
17. A paragoomba
18. Cocks everywhere
19. Cell/Freiza/Buu. (If theyr floating up there that means that theyr aiming a projectile to fire out of their hands at the city.)
20. Pigs
21. Anime fan boys/girls.
22. Knives
23. A big ass rock
24. A "Tub girl" projectile
25. Lucy with diamonds.
26. BoneMonkey

****NOTE: This is where Prime interrupted the topic and then azotype made an unnumbered post so my list diviates from the topics _numbering_. The topic is off.****

27. Giant Goats
28. A pig. (This probably means hell has frozen over, god doesn't exist, prices of bacons go up and someone has lost a bet he shouldn't have.)
29. An Imperial Star Destroyer.
30. Floating, spinning ugly heads.
31. Several thousand UFO's
32. Will Smith in a jet fighter.
33. BoneMonkeys in UFO's
34. Tom Cruise
34. Bacon
35. Giant Shrimp covered in semen
36. Clouds
37. Samus Aran (Every Planet she's on somehow ends up getting blowed up)
38. Pedobear
39. Your mum
40. Quagmire
41. Weegee
42. King Koopa's Ships and the Koopa Paratroops leading the way.
43. The Krankies
44. 99 Red Balloons.
45. a bomber armed with nuclear warheads.
46. Hadrians sense of humour
47. A Flyin Dick--ammended per a youtube link-- Chuck Norris
48. MOozxy
49. Zombie Luftwaffe being led by all four Universal Monsters.
50. Shrek
51. Gods Arse
52. My house
53. DeathStar
54. A ps3 (global warming issues)
55. Michael Jackson
56. A giant monkey ballon with William Shatner riding it.
57. A giant monkey ballon with William Shatner riding in.
58. The flying monkeys from The Wizard of Oz
59. The Hindenburg
60. Inflatable Hitler
61. God
62. Cannonball
63. A brick.
64. Super Lagman
65. ASS
66. Norwegians
67. nothing (NO AIR!)
68. Billy's Balloon
69. Cruise Ships
70. Nuclear missiles
71. The Moon from Majora's Mask, because then you the last three days will repeat again and again and again.
72. Cthulhu
73. Letters of the Alphabet (if you do, you're hallucinating and may be schizophrenic)
74. Flying Sharks (We're doomed if that happens.)
75. WitchKing, replete with a Nazgul steed...
76. YOU
77. The Super Devil
78. me
79. Several thousand Kirbys (Mass starvation FTW! And possibly the loss of hair and scalp.)
80. My life savings
81. Acid-Rain Clouds
82. Your wife's penis.
83. Chocolate Rain
84. a million little shards of glass.
85. A 2 mile wide Monolith.
86. Baby (:Enclosure; MJ hanging his baby out the window picture.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



87. Robot Santa from Futurama
88. Monster in my avatar (Ifeleet)
89. Armies of Wrestler Kitties and Ferret Ninjas...
90. Bacon
91. Clouds.
92. lakitu
93. paris hilton
94. Ashes
95. Modded PS3. Oh wait, Maybe I--DarkAura--want to see that.
96. A pissed of Hulk coming back to decimate the Illuminati
97. The ISS **NOTE: This post was also unnumbered so that it further threw off the count.**
98. Starfox
99. An airplane flying a baby.
100. a dodgeball
101. mario's foot
102. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, I compiled this list at about 5:45 this morning and just never got a chance to post it.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 4, 2008)

Lets pretend the title has '500' instead of '100' in it.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 4, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Okay dokey fokes lets recap:
> 
> 01. Nuclear Bomb
> 02. A Literal Shitstorm
> ...


----------



## Narin (Jun 4, 2008)

Urza?


----------



## bobrules (Jun 4, 2008)

Tornado


----------



## Jundeezy (Jun 4, 2008)

Got me a few good laughs. Thanks!


----------



## Defiance (Jun 8, 2008)

463:  People falling out of nowhere.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 8, 2008)

penii (note: plural)


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 9, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> 463:  People falling out of nowhere.



MEN!


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Airplanes. XD 

Drive, punks, drive!


----------



## Westside (Jun 9, 2008)

9-Voltage said:
			
		

> Airplanes. XD
> 
> Drive, punks, drive!


Yes, I'll drive my way from Uzbekistan to Canada.  Fuck that, in fact, I'll ride a donkey!


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jun 9, 2008)

Poo....
Oh it's been said.... I wouldn't want to see... uh... hmmm.. the sun!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 9, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Okay dokey fokes lets recap:
> 
> 01. Nuclear Bomb
> 02. A Literal Shitstorm
> ...


I KNEW IT


----------

